# M3 Mirrors



## Koreanguy (Jul 3, 2002)

I bought a set of M3 mirrors online at ebay, and i was wondering if anyone has the instructions, or knows where I can find directiosn on how to install them.


----------



## CustomSentra (May 29, 2003)

Send me a Private Message. I would be glad to walk you through it or give you directions.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey i got the mirrors and they are koo...not great...but koo. they dont match up completely to the stock mold...you have to port the mounting holes a bit... and i havent even hooked up the wires for the lights yet....too much attention would be drawn to my car, cause my registration is over due. damn...they are hella cheap. the plastic is like the lowest grade of plastic you can get..i see the mirrors breaking off of my car one day...btw they dont fold back like the stock ones do, so if you hit a bird im 100% sure that mirrors going off. if you really wanna know how i installed them just send a pm


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

can anyone post a GOOD pic of a sentra with some m3 mirrors? PLZ!!!! thanks.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

stock mirrors on your car fold back? mine are stationary. judging by ya'lls posts im glad i didnt spend the $25 on them i thought about. if they woulda been power mirrors i woulda bought them


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

microsweper said:


> *can anyone post a GOOD pic of a sentra with some m3 mirrors? PLZ!!!! thanks. *


Here is a somewhat decent pic of my 200sx with my M3 mirrors on.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

How do you port the mounting holes because mine dont line up right for my car either


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

G2-0-0SX said:


> *Here is a somewhat decent pic of my 200sx with my M3 mirrors on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats YOUr opinion one em? i think they look sweet!!!


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

I like them alot better then my stock mirrors. Once I lowered my car and put nice wheels on it, took the pin stripe off it looked really clean and sleek...except the mirrors still looked big and bulky to me, they were also faded and old, so the m3 mirrors just look cleaner in my opinion. I also like the blue tinted glass, just looks cleaner.

IMO they were a good way to spend 40 bux.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

i grinded down mine with a Dremel but I think I need to go lower with them Its just a pain removing my door trim everytime.As for the wiring you have to snip your original harness off and connect the new one.I dont know why they didnt make it simpler.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd use a drill bit to port the holes. As far as the wiring for the power mirriors, I'm going to get harnesses off of a junkyard car and solder in the M3 wiring so I can put OEM mirrors back on if I have to without messing with the wiring. I'm going to use 3M wire taps to get the lights wired up to the OEM wiring.


----------



## NIZMO808SER (Apr 14, 2003)

Do you have the link where you guys bought the M3 mirrors that control the power mirrors and led lights?

I bought mines also on e-bay but it they said that the mirrors are adjusted manually and cannot be connected to my power mirror switch. I also need instructions on how to put the "blue" LED or signal lights on. 

Over all I think the M3 mirrors I bought is okay but should have been better if I can at least use my power mirror switch to adjust my mirrors.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

they do make power mirror versions though? i wouldn't even consider buying manual ones and having an empty control knob in my car. that's just not right. im very interested though if they do have the power mirror ones, which it sound like they do.


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

*M3 Mirros*

yes they do have the power m3 mirros do a search on ebay for them they have the manuel ones for like around 50 bucks or less and the power ones for around 60, i still cant decide if i want some or not! how hard is the modifications for the install on a scale of 1 to 10? thanks


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....for the 95-99 sentra all i could find for power M3's were the blue LED turn sig ones........anyone know of somewhere i can get the normal amber LED?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i think i found some, they have carbon fiber too!!!!!
eeehhhheheheh
right here has everything. kind of expensive though
http://www.888erebuni.com/accesscustom/niss200sx95.htm

has amber/blue leds also


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

oooooooooh, so, they have both the blue AND the abmer in the same mirror............wonder if the ones on ebay are the same then? looks like the same model anyway......i'll have to email some people. thanks xt


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

I dunno if u guys noticed on my pic, but the mounts on my mirrors stuck out cuz its "universal" but I just got done working on one of them. I took it off and dremmeled the lil cylinders that the screws go into about 1/2 inch off, and then i dremmeled the top edge of the mount about 1/2 inch down, some trial and error, and a lil smoothing, and my passengers side mirror now sits perfectly flush with the corner of the window. Before I did it I marked off the spot were the "universal" mount hangs over the spot that you put it, and I only dremmed down the part of the edge that is actually touching the mounting spot, so the other part still hung over and covered the back of my mounting spot.

Its really hard to explain, I'll post pics tommorow.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

damn, they should make b-14 specific models  i HATE "universal" with a passion. usually that kinda shit fits nicely on a civic or your common (rice) car and needs modification to the less common.
don't even get me started on universal shift boot applications. can they possibly look any worse? maybe with the rubber acordian, but still!!!!! i want these mirrors. c/f's the shiznit!


----------

